# Chicken coop



## morradspa (May 30, 2016)

We bought a coop to put in our backyard. We can't let them roam freely since we live in a surb. We added grass to the floor and we realized that it's impossible to clean the run with grass?!?! I read here that we should add sand not grass! But what do u do with the water and food?? Sand will get in it?


















. We have 4 chicken and two quail in there


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You might try hanging the feeder and waterer. That way when they scatch or dust bathe it won't be as bad. Chickens are chickens and love scratching, rolling, fluffing and of coyrse, pooping! So, good luck!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a really cute coop! Is the floor wired? You could attach long handles and move it every few days. That would be the best. Can they be let out when you are outside? I used to let mine out an hour before dark, when it got dark, they put themselves back to bed. Otherwise, you may have to use sand since it's the best at keeping dry and clean.


----------



## morradspa (May 30, 2016)

Yes it's wired we put sand and took out the sods. They were thrilled!! Made me laugh! So cute to watch them run and bathe. We hung the food and water. Thanks!!! How do u clean the sand? How often do u clean? They are now three months old. They should start laying eggs when they r five or six months?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I found a short handled narrow leaf rake for small areas. I would clean daily because it is a smaller area and wil get mucked up pretty quickly. We have a fairly large coop and run and try to at least clean under the roost daily.


----------

